
The powerful thing that happens when the school day starts in the afternoon - jorkro
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/08/05/how-sleep-holds-back-boys/
======
lalaithion
This will never happen, and the reason is that School (Elementary, Middle, and
to some extent even High School) isn't really about educating our children;
evidence suggests that people who start school in 5th or 9th grade end up
doing as well (or even better) by 12th.

School is socialized daycare, so parents can work. If a country can accept
that, and stop forcing children to learn things at absurdly young ages, then
maybe we can reach the point where children who need rest can simply arrive at
school and sleep some more, comfortably and unreproachably. But I highly doubt
that will ever happen in America.

------
NKCSS
So, it's just that boys in general get less sleep and are more tired,
resulting in worse grades. By not starting as early, they get more room to
sleep and the gap closes.

~~~
lern_too_spel
No, the article linked to a study that claims that girls perform better with
sleep deprivation than boys do under similar circumstances.

------
jogjayr
As a boy who _hated_ early-morning school and was consistently tardy, then
switched to the joys of an afternoon schedule in high school, this rings
pretty true. My grades didn't change much (pretty good, not great, before and
after), but my enjoyment of school did.

------
jacalata
Did I miss it saying whether this effect was equally strong for the middle
school and high school children? From what I've read previously I'd expect it
to be a bigger factor for the older children.

------
stevesun21
people always good at doing things they are interested, I don't buy the timing
of doing things can effect the result.

~~~
alexbanks
On the micro level, maybe, but what about the macro level? As in, "most boys
have trouble being interested in anything very early in the morning," or "most
boys have trouble being interested in anything after sitting for an hour."

Also, your reply implies we can just "make" MS/HS boys be interested in
subject matter, which is kind of not how interests work. If boys are
consistently under performing, it s a worthwhile venture to figure out which
factors contribute to the performance, as well as which negative factors can
be mitigated with basic changes (starting later, class length, etc).

